# program to block websites



## petiac (Aug 11, 2005)

well im wondering if anyone here could give me some names of perferably free programs that can block websites.

if it matters the computer i use does have both web browsers internet explorer and firefox and i need to block out the myspace web site from both broswers 

any ideas????


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in IE you can block sites
tools
internet options
security
restricted sites
you can add it there

sure something similar is on firefox


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

IE also has an option to block all web sites unless they are approved sites.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

approved by whom?


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

> Firefox and the Mozilla Suite do not feature built-in parental controls, content filtering, pornography blocking, or website blocking features. Thanks to the extension mechanism, however, you can add these yourself. Additionally, web filtering software is available which will filter the internet for any program on your computer.


http://kb.mozillazine.org/Parental_controls


----------



## petiac (Aug 11, 2005)

well i tried the resticted site option that did not work, the other idea was content adivsor and that unfortunaly is first beatable actually first time someone turned it on i beat the system in about 15 minutes. easy to reset it. but that also wont work because it interferes with certain sites that i need access 2. any other ideas or software recommendations ive tried doing a google search found tons of programs downloaded a bunch but none seem to work properly


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

etaf said:


> in IE you can block sites
> tools
> internet options
> security
> ...


That won't block sites. I think it just blocks activeX from the sites, but the site is still functional.

To block a site, click on my computer, then navigate here: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc, once you there, click on HOSTS, and when it askes you what to open it with, click on Notepad, it should look like this:

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost

What you want to do is add these 3 lines to the very end, right under the local host:

*127.0.0.1 http://www.myspace.com
127.0.0.1 www.myspace.com
127.0.0.1 myspace.com*

So when your done, it should look like this:

127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.0.1 http://www.myspace.com
127.0.0.1 www.myspace.com
127.0.0.1 myspace.com

Save it, and that's it. If you have an anti virus software, sometimes they warn you that your hosts file is being changed, and sometimes they even prevent it, like MS antispyware, so just make sure if it askes you, click allow.

This is really neat because it blocks the websites in _any browser_, it's free, easy, and you don't even need to download anything!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cool thanks for the correction - apologies for misleading


----------



## petiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow That Worked Great But I Guess Myspace Has About 20 Differnt Ways To Get On I Had Add One 

Home.myspace.com But As The People Keep Showing Me How To Get On Myspace Ill Keep Blocking!!

Thanks To All Those Who Helped Out.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you use a Proxy AutoConfig File for your browsers, you can then use Wildcards to block alot more.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"Squashman": Please give more info re your suggestion. Where and how, etc. Thanks.
{redoak}


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can use a Proxy Auto Config file to block just about any website. Most people use them to block ads but you can use them to block porn sites as well.

http://www.ericphelps.com/security/pac.htm
http://www.schooner.com/~loverso/no-ads/


----------

